# He wanted to say hi! *critiques welcomed!*



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't think I've posted pictures of Orion for a long time, so he wanted to say hi to you all! :wave:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: He wanted to say hi!*

what a handsome fellow! I Cant believe how fast he grew!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: He wanted to say hi!*

I know! Just wait until I get a new picture of him set up tomorrow, you'll REALLY be able to see how big he is then. :wink: Luckily he has a good personality, so I think I'm lucky there.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: He wanted to say hi!*

Crissa,

He is just way to dang cute!!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: He wanted to say hi!*

purty!

sure looks warm there! we dont get spring for a while....


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: He wanted to say hi!*

He's so furry!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: He wanted to say hi!*

I have to say I LOVE his ears, they lay down like they are suppose to and hang below his chin. I see so many nubians with short ears that dont hang far enough down. He so far passes my inspection


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: He wanted to say hi!*

He is sooooo handsome! You must be so proud! And look at those neat spots!! :shocked:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: He wanted to say hi!*

WOW he grew! :shocked:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: He wanted to say hi!*

I love his coloring. I didn't know, until after I got my first Nubian, that their ears were supposed to be so long. I LOVE the longer ears.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: He wanted to say hi!*

he turned out really nice :wink:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: He wanted to say hi!*

Thanks so much everyone! He really is looking to be a nice boy. I'm excited about showing him and seeing his first babies!

Stacey~ Luckily he didn't get his mom's ears, hers are a little too short in my opinion.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: He wanted to say hi!*

your welcome..crissa... :wink: he should do good in the shows... :greengrin:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: He wanted to say hi!*

What a handsome fellow!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: He wanted to say hi!*

He's a handsome dude Crissa!! Getting big!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: He wanted to say hi!*

Thank you. 

Here's the set up pics.


----------

